# Pop-Fossa Block



## NFBarner (Apr 22, 2009)

Can anyone tell me how to code a popliteal fossa nerve block?  Is this the same as a popliteal nerve or sciatic nerve injection and if not, what is the difference?  
Also, should I use an unlisted procedure for pop-fossa catheter?
Thank you.


----------



## jdrueppel (Apr 22, 2009)

Popliteal blocks:
I use 64445 for single injection and 64446 for continuous catheter.


Julie, CPC


----------

